

With YQL Execute, the Internet becomes your database - timtrueman
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/04/yql_execute.html

======
tectonic
Very cool. How do you think this compares to <http://parselets.com>?

------
vicaya
uggh, yet another xml api. Either use JSON or something like Thrift or
ProtoBuf.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Look closer.

YQL can output results in either JSON or XML. It just uses XML for table
definitions, and as one of several ways to extract data from web services.

~~~
sh1mmer
Also does JSONP for use in the front-end.

It would be nice, vicaya, if you fact checked before throwing stones.

~~~
vicaya
One needs to deal with large amount of XML for non-pre-canned query. That's a
fact.

------
TweedHeads
Hmm, interesting...

Papers for Web Query Language on Google

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~websql/www-
conf/wsql/PAPER267.htm...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~websql/www-
conf/wsql/PAPER267.html)

<http://www.w3.org/TandS/QL/QL98/pp/wql.html>

